# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Training snake!

## hypnotixdmp

I picked up a black racer at repticon for $5, going to use her to learn to deal with fast snakes. I am doing this as I one day plan to get my hours in to own a venomous. I figure it will help, so I at least know half ass how to dodge venomous attacks and how to handle one better. They are some quick sobs, so I don't have any pictures YET lol. Already had a hard time with her flying at my face lmao.

Ball Pythons
0.2 Normals (Coilette and Mary Jane)
1.0 Spider Morph (Zeus)
1.0 Pastel (De Sol)

Boas
0.1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa (Stella)
0.1 Hog Island BCI (Kiyoko)
0.1 Dumerils Boa (Gloria)
0.1 Yellow Anaconda (Serenity)

----------

